# Elfula Helmut



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I've always wanted one of these creepy little guys, so after having my fill of making cutesyass elves, I decided to make Helmut. He'll be short (about 4') and will have traditional elf clothes except they'll be torn and dirty. He'll also have really large elf ears, hands, and feet.

I'm making him the same way as my other monsters using a styro wig head, Celluclay, and Das/Paper Clay. The eyes are hand painted over an iris print and the teeth were cast in dental acrylic.

Here's a pic of him as of today, but you can view progress pics up to this date here Elfula Helmut pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

He gives me the creeps already.  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! He looks super scary! Nice!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What a great character! I'll be watching your progress very closely


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OUTSTANDING Laurie....what a great start....I know he will end up great!!!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Why do you do these things?!?! You make us all look bad.  Very excellent start to what I know will be (un)real!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow that is soooo awesome!!!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

YAY, another one to follow! He's looking great already... amazing actually, as usual!


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

looks good familiar looking kinda seems to me like Patrick Stewart playing the role of golem


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

Some people on here , just have WAY too much talent .
That is SUPER looking ! Can't wait to see the finished guy


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

very nice work


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Amazing. I'm curious, do you talk to them while you're making them?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

sharpobject said:


> Amazing. I'm curious, do you talk to them while you're making them?


Doesn't everyone talk to their props????

Truly an awesome job so far, you are a great talent.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

deathstaste said:


> looks good familiar looking kinda seems to me like Patrick Stewart playing the role of golem


...or Christopher Walken

He looks great, Laurie!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

or my granddad. 

You've definitely been stretching yourself on the Elves. Nice to come home to something familiar and reliable.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

ooh,cool.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looking great as always Laurie! Can't wait to see him finished.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Another great prop in the works!*

Another reason why I joined this forum ... LOVE your work Laurie! Been a big fan of your work for awhile!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks all....here's another updated pic. The ears still need lots of work as well as the neck.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This will be fun to follow! Any idea how you plan to use him? A scene of some sort or just free standing?

Elves...not just for Christmas anymore!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

jdubbya said:


> Elves...not just for Christmas anymore!


Lol....ain't THAT the truth. Actually, I'm not quite sure how he's going to be displayed, but I know I'll find a spot for him somewhere.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome job!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks TBB. Here are some more progress pics. Sculpting is done except for his tongue. I'm not sure about the hair yet, still playing around with my options.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, I love update pics! AWESOME LB, just AWESOME!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You do some awesome sculpting LB.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

great looking as always LB!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again all....here are the final painted pics. I dry brushed on 5 different colors of craft acrylics. Next thing to make are the hands.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very creeepy


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Already looks amazing!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i know just what he's thinking..."we hateses the hobbitses! we hates them! Golem! Golem!"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The paint makes all the difference. Really gives him some character!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He looks like he could be one really mean dude! I love the paint job and you already know that the sculpting is excellent. Great Job! I love the eyes! I wish I could paint eyes like that. Elfula rocks!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Is there a lock on your studio door... from the outside? 
I'd use it Laurie.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh WOW ... I love the painting details! Another fantastic sculpt LB ... nothing really more I can say that hasn't been already!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all!

Spookineer-LOL

Did I say I was finished with the painting? Nope, I just had to do more.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh my God that is good!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ACK! That's looking great Laurie. 

Those eyes freak me out.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I bought my first batch of PaperClay recently and have promptly learned I need a LOT of practice. It's projects like yours that make me keep plugging away at things. Thanks for the inspiration Laurie!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh geez, it just keeps getting better!!! And your right Dave ... those eyes are FREAKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking at me!!!! Make him STOP!!!!!

This guy gets more and more amazing.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's amazing. Awesome job.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow Creepy!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks a bunch you guys...I'm working on his hands now and will post pics when they're done.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

More updated pics of the hands and body. The hands were made using floral foam and wire coated with Celluclay and Paperclay. The body frame is 3/4" pvc pipe. I covered the frame with polyester batting and masking tape. Then I added a bit more batting and covered that with some sheet type quilt batting. I think the pics are self explanatory, but feel free to ask any questions.

Additional pics may be viewed here Elfula Helmut pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That is way awesome!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... looking very good Laurie ... and creepy too.


----------



## HalloweenGirl101 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amazing job, very well done! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those last two pictures have that "What the hell did you do with my hands!!!" look

The detail on this piece is impressive.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Coming along great! Love the scale of the hands compared to the rest. Are those orthopedic shoes he's wearing?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Those shoes are not going to be his actual shoes. They're made out of Celluclay and are filled with marbles for weight. I'll make some pointed elf shoes to slip over what you see in these pics.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - very impressive LB!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Lauriebeast said:


> Those shoes are not going to be his actual shoes. They're made out of Celluclay and are filled with marbles for weight. I'll make some pointed elf shoes to slip over what you see in these pics.


I was only kiding about the shoes!
Pointy shoes will be very stylish. Any ideas for an outfit yet? This is so cool.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Excellent job and good how to.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks jdubbya and Don.

jdubbya, no worries, I knew you were kidding and I agree, they DO like like MM's shoes


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Very exciting prop. The red around the eyes just makes them that much more realistic.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Don't know how I managed to miss this thread.

Awesome job as always!!! 

Hey! Is he staring at Roxy? 

Please post the finished project soon. I am on the edge of my seat in anticipation.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks GF and Nyxie. I posted finished pics over in the showroom.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

wow that's cool and creepy!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent job, Laurie! The best part is that you can put him out in October and not have to put him away until January. Clever planning!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks a little like my X Wife. Fan-frigin-tastic! Can I expect another Grade A rack on Elfula?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much you guys. He's completed and posted in the showroom here. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16049

Chris-sorry dude, no hooters for Helmut.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Lauriebeast said:


> no hooters for Helmut.


Now if THAT doesn't have "album title" written all over it, nothing does. Or hell, even the band name.


----------

